# Clutch kit help needed



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've researched clutch kits but I'm not making any progress. I don't know which one I need. I looked at EPI'S site, they have 2. Went to amazon and those kits looked nothing like EPI's. Went to vforce john's site and further confused myself. Can someone steer me in the right direction? 

07 honda 420 ES sra 4x4 2in lift, big gun exhaust, 2in to 1.5 snorkel, 28 s/w Zillas 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

No one? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Aren't those still.shaft driven? I'm sure you'd be looking into a gear reduction, not a clutch kit... I know very little about honda though.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Being tht those tires are a little lighter than the rest he should be fine without a GR, but i wish i could help ya on the clutch kit


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. If I was trying to run ol's or another deep lug tire I'd do a gr. So no one on here has any experience with them? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

What's the going price to have a clutch kit installed? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

